# Recommendation for 5G/LTE gateway



## JonaEngel (Dec 28, 2021)

Can you guys recommend a gateway module capable of at least LTE Cat5 (w/ link aggregation) and good freebsd driver support?

Edit: To be clear, I am looking for modules are flexible with the connector (M.2 or mPCIe or other), this is not meat specifically for laptops as in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...odem-m-2-interface-suitable-for-laptop.79402/


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 29, 2021)

JonaEngel said:


> this is not meant specifically for laptops


There is no industrial version of cellular modems that I know of.
All Sierra modules can be found in anything from a laptop to a dumptruck.

The only thing I am unsure of is FreeBSD LAGG for cellular modems.
I understand the concept; You have two totally separate networks for complete cellular redundancy.
The APU3 was tooled for this function with dual SIM slots.
But down to the gory details, can PPP support two separate modems? Perhaps mpd5 can.

There are two big cellular modem makers. Sierra and Huawei. Both work on FreeBSD.
Additionally there are smaller makers you see with soldered on cell modems. Simcomm and Telit for example.
Those might not be supported.

So a key thing to look at when shopping cellular modems is cellular frequencies and supported bands.
They go by continents roughly. Europe, North America, Australia, Japan, Africa, APAC
So Sierra has a different modem for each continent. Some more general.
EM7411 NA
EM7421 EMEA/APAC
EM7455 Europe, North America, Asia, South America, Africa

The MC7430 is listed in source at u3g.c
    U3G_DEV(SIERRA, MC7430, 0),

So other MC74xx should work as VID and PID should be compatible.





						Sierra Wireless MC7430  - 11193 - 1103737 - 4G LTE-A mPCIe - Techship
					

Sierra Wireless MC7430 is a Cat 6 module in the Sierra Wireless MC-series. It supports the latest 4G and 3G networks in Asia and the Pacific's, and will allow a maximum downlink speed of 300 Mbps and a maximum uplink speed of 50 Mbps. Optimized for low power consumption, the MC7430 is ideal for...




					techship.com
				



Note how this is for the AUS/ASIA market.
Also note Carrier Certification.

Now look at the MC7455. It is a generic module but Carrier Certification is more North American based.





						Sierra Wireless MC7455 mPCIe  - 11192 - 1104355 |1104636 - 4G LTE-A mPCIe - Techship
					

Sierra Wireless MC7455 is the first Cat 6 module in the Sierra Wireless MC-series. It supports the latest 4G and 3G networks in North America, Europe, Asia and will allow a maximum downlink speed of 300 Mbps and a maximum uplink speed of 50 Mbps. Optimized for low power consumption, the MC7455...




					techship.com
				



So it might not be the best fit.
Browse the Sierra MC74xx or EM74xx catalog. It meets your criteria and should be supported.
In the event that the module is not supported it is very easy to add it to usbdevs and u3g.c

Sierra uses the first to letters to designate M.2 module (EM7xxx) or MiniPCIe module (MC7xxx)


----------



## covacat (Dec 29, 2021)

ppp can do multilink but needs to be to the same provider so kind of useless for wireless failover


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 29, 2021)

I just assumed dual modems was for redundancy. Who knows, it could be for speed.

Looking back in the post the OP cited I just retyped everything for nothing.

Oh well. The facts are the same just presented differently.

The reason I dislike Huweii is their Windows software. Sierra has the meek Sierra Watcher for cell connections while  Huawei had this ungodly video game looking application for the modems. I thought it was a trojan app at first.

Both companies modules require some fanagling. From firmware updates to USB composition settings.
Then there is PPP setup.....


----------



## shepper (Dec 29, 2021)

I looked hard at fixed wireless and went so far as buy a LtAP mini.
What I liked was the mini pci-e slot which would allow upgraded modem cards.
I also found an EC25-AFFA for the American carriers.

This US company, Wireless Haven, has good descriptions, help pages for the AT commands and supports a forum.
They offer some refurbished cards and a detailed description on how to flash newer firmware.  Their prices are competative, although you can usually find slightly cheaper prices on ebay.

What ended up being a deal killer was most sim card plans are very restrictive in terms of monthly bandwidth.

Fixed wireless internet is being rolled out but in my area, was only available with a locked in devices that lacked external antennas.  Optimal upload/download speeds are obtained with line-of-sight antennas.  There are a slew of youtube videos with before antenna/after antenna speed tests - it can make a big difference.

Ended up going with cable.

Edited for spelling, grammar and clarity.


----------

